
Show HN: SmartForms – Form back end as a service - GiancarlloRojas
Hi guys, my name is Giancarllo and I&#x27;m launching a pretty simple service: form backend that notifies you on Email, Telegram or Slack.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;smartforms.dev<p>It&#x27;s not intended to make tons of money, I made it for my use and I&#x27;ve been using it on some clients websites. It has a pretty generous free-tier and the paid tiers have really fair pricing.<p>This is my first time launching a product, so any feedback is really appreciated! Thanks, guys.
======
d--b
Hey, congrats on launch.

What’s your differentiator here? Searching for “alternative to formspree”, I
could find dozens of sites that do this.

~~~
GiancarlloRojas
Hi, thanks!

For now, the biggest differentiator is that we have Telegram and Slack
integrations out of the box with our Bots, Customizable Responses and Push
Notifications support.

For the future, we're working on having Stripe integration for payments and an
SDK that allows validation of the form on the client-side.

Thanks for your comment and feedback.

------
federiconitidi
I actually love it! It's a great idea, simple clean, useful. well done

~~~
GiancarlloRojas
Really? Thanks for your comment, I really appreciate it.

I saw your Show HN post, but unfortunately, I don't know much about crypto to
understand what it is. Thanks, friend!

